
Tiffany Moved 114,000 Gems Without Getting Robbed - stonedge
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/13/nyregion/tiffanys-store-closing.html
======
ghastmaster
If you think this is impressive, consider the Tuscon Gem Shows that happen
every year bringing in almost unimaginable quantities of precious and semi-
precious gems from around the world. Big retailers make deals worth millions
there.

